
Interview with Docker CEO Scott Johnston: How Docker is getting back to basics - aspenmayer
https://www.protocol.com/docker-containers-cloud-developers-enterprise
======
aspenmayer
'Last November, Docker hit the reset button. It sold its enterprise business
to Mirantis for an undisclosed amount, and named Johnston, who held several
key product and operational roles over the years, as its fourth CEO in less
than three years.

'Now Docker is trying to reinvent itself by once again focusing on helping
developers use containers in their applications. At a revamped virtual
developer event Thursday, it is announcing a new partnership that allows
Microsoft customers to access Azure resources from within Docker Desktop, its
flagship user-friendly application for creating containers, and tightens the
links between Microsoft's popular Visual Studio Code developer tool and
Docker.

'Ahead of Wednesday's event, I chatted with Johnston about the pandemic,
Docker's missteps and what comes next.'

Original title lacked context. It was:

How Docker is getting back to basics

